# 29 Gallon Update



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

We are moving in 2 weeks and will upgrade when we move back!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Good luck on the move.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoops, that was an older version of the post. I will be using coconut shell caves, malaysian and mopani driftwood, white/yellow sand with river rocks and gravel in some places, seiryu stones (if I can find them), and live plants.


----------

